
A massive change: Nations will vote to redefine the kilogram - timr
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/a-massive-change-nations-will-vote-to-redefine-the-kilogram/2018/11/15/b5704b0a-e6c7-11e8-b8dc-66cca409c180_story.html
======
basicplus2
Here's the physics world article

SI units to be defined by universal constants..

[https://physicsworld.com/a/si-gets-a-
makeover/](https://physicsworld.com/a/si-gets-a-makeover/)

